# acquis



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho un problema di traduzione appropriata in italiano del sostantivo "acquis" nel seguente passaggio di un articolo di linguistica di Claude Delmas. "L'interprétation depend de l'lénonciateur, ... , mais cette interprétation est construite par rapport à un acquis partagé par l'lénonciateur et le coénonciateur.
Grazie fin d'ora.
GS


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buon giorno Giorgio,
Potete proporre una traduzione ? o spiegare perché quella parola vi sembra difficile da tradurre ?
Grazie
LCDA


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Giorgio. Non è 'esperienza'?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, LesCopains. 
La difficoltà deriva dal fatto che il termine "acquis", pur essendo frequentissimo nelle pagine di grammatica operazionale, è in pratica assente dai dizionari bilingui (francese-inglese, francese-italiano, ecc.) nella sua uso _sostantivale_. Non è difficile immaginare il senso di _concetto, nozione, dato, o insieme di conoscenze già presenti_ alla mente di chi parla e di chi ascolta, che è pertanto alla base di una sorta di "connivenza" fra gli attori del processo comunicativo. Tuttavia non riesco a trovare una parola che, da sola, esprima queste cose. In italiano "acquisito" non è mai usato come sostantivo...
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie Necsus, 
ti leggo solo ora. Proverò a pensare a tuo contributo.
GS


----------



## Necsus

Credo che assuma la qualifica di sostantivo dal verbo o da un nome con cui generalmente costituisce binomio. Te lo documento:

Zanichelli - *acquis*

*s.m.*

esperienza *f.*

• _tenir pour ‹acquis›_  dare per scontato
Garzanti - *acquis
♦ n.m.*
acquisizione (_f._); conquista (_f._); (estens.) esperienza (_f._) acquisita:_ c’est un — considérable_, è una conquista della massima importanza | (pol.)*— communautaire*, acquisizione dei diritti e dei doveri comunitari.


----------



## swindaff

Potrebbe riguardare la conoscenza del mondo?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonsoir à tous,
Giorgio avait bien compris la valeur de cet "acquis" et ce n'est pas moi, française, qui pourrait lui suggérer mieux que ce qu'il a trouvé (insieme di) *conoscenze *(già presente) ou ce qui est suggéré par Necsus (*esperienza*)
En ce qui concerne la connivence soulignée par Giorgio, elle est exprimée par "partagé" - elle n'est pas sous-entendue dans "acquis".


----------



## lorenzos

Potrebbe essere _*vissuto*_?


----------

